# When is midwife allowed to do a sweep?



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi both of you

Call me a control freak (and I'll agree with you!) but I've reached the pacing-around-like-a-caged-tiger phase wondering if every twinge is the one and willing the baby to get a move on and be born!

I'm seeing my midwife tomorrow when I'll be 38 weeks plus three days.  Would she be able to do a sweep then or do you usually wait until 40 weeks plus?

I know I should be patient but it's never been my strong point!  

Hope you both had a good Christmas and have a great new year.

Love VIL
xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Technically, you are full term from 37 weeks, so it wouldn't harm your baby if you were to have a sweep and go into labour. However, it all depends on your midwife and whether she is willing to perform one, they are usually left until after 40 weeks, as often it's not possible t do one before, as your cervix does need to be a little bit dilated to be able to get to the membranes. If it's not, a sweep cannot be done,

hope this helps,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hiya

Thanks for your reply.  The midwife had a go but couldn't quite manage it yet.  

I made DP cook a special sends-you-into-labour recipe I found on the internet (aubergine, tomato and about 6lbs of cheese).  Shockingly it seems that not everything you read on the internet is true as I am still not in labour!

Oh well - must be patient... must be patient... must be patient...  

Thanks as always for your help.

Happy new year.

VIL
xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

He he, did it taste nice though?


----------

